# Hello From Long Island



## pmoney (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello...I went sailing a few times a few years ago I am interested in sailing and learning how to sail. This forum seems like the right place to get started thanks,Philip


----------



## pmoney (Sep 11, 2012)

Updated profile


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice looking puppy.

Are you anywhere near Oyster Bay? At the waterfront center there they give lessons and rent sailboats.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Phil. Keep in touch, there are good sailnetters on LI. We'll get you out there.


----------



## pmoney (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you, that is great news.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

where in LI are you?


----------



## pmoney (Sep 11, 2012)

Mt. Sinai


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty harbor Mt. Sinai.
I'm pretty sure that is where Wandering Star is moored.
Several other sailnutters out there too.

My boat is up the Hudson a short ways.


----------



## pmoney (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks. Ive already recived a few hellos. I am Still to new for private messaging


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

It's cool Pmoney. BarryL and I are in Mt Sinai Harbor we'll get you on the water.


----------



## pmoney (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you know baryl? Are you members of a club? I understand that boats are expensive and high maintanence.. I have money and labor too. I would like to help in the WORK of sailing also, to get a full education... so to speak.


----------

